# River Choice For Camping



## panfish (Dec 24, 2013)

This spring I would like to take a five day trip down a river I'm looking at the Satilla or Altamaha rivers but I'm open for any suggestions. I will most likely be doing it by myself, I've been wanting to do this for a long time. I was going to use one of my sit-on Kayaks and carry as little as possible.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 24, 2013)

I'd go with Altamaha. Just cause a float down the entire length is on my bucket list. Hopefully this year.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 25, 2013)

I plan to float from Uvalda to the Altamaha Park in Everett in March.  It's 105 miles.  Down load "The Guide to the Altamah River" for your phone.  It's awesome, and shows all the landings, river miles, WMA boundries, and overlays it all on a good map.


----------



## SASS249 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have done both. Either one is a great trip, but they are two completely different experiences. The Altamaha is a big river. Much more motorboat traffic and stronger current. Depending on the section though there are long stretches you can do off the main channel. It is a trip everyone should do.

The Satilla is much smaller and my favorite river for these types of trips. Very undeveloped, lots of sambars for camping, a lot of wildlife and great fishing. In the spring though you have to watch the water levels. Too much water and most of the camping spots are flooded.  I plan on a Satilla trip myself this year.


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 25, 2013)

if you are camping , the water depth will be a big factor in the spring. If you get lucky and the Altamaha river is down you could not wish for a better stretch of water with all the great sand bars and the flathead fishing and all of the other bounties of nature. One of my sons camps several times a year if the river is low no matter what season and he has never had a bad trip.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 26, 2013)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/altamaha-river-guide/id778019473?mt=8

Here is the Altamaha River Guide app.


----------



## panfish (Dec 26, 2013)

I think I've picked the Satilla. just need a suggestion on put in and take out.


----------



## Ocmulgee44 (Jan 8, 2014)

The Satilla is a beauty! Changing water levels and changing weather can make any river take on entirely different personalities and the Satilla is no different. I have canoed most of it from 158 below Douglas to Burnt Fort over the years, mostly in the 80s. I have fished on it in spots above 158 and I would say that it is pretty small and water level is probably really critical on that upper end. A really pretty section when water is fairly low is from 301 to Burnt Fort. A couple of tributaries come in and the river is much more dependably navigable. Again, when the water is low enough there are plenty of sandbars with beautiful white sand that squeaks when you walk on it! As you get closer to 252 it seems to start changing a little. I haven't been below there but I believe it starts to get a little tidal influence. I didn't know about any gauges back in the day so I don't know what to tell you for a number. If I had to guess I would say around the 5 or 6 ft level might be good. Maybe someone else could give you better info on that. Here is a link to DNR's landing access map. Hope it helps. 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Fishing/Satilla
and a couple of there I was links:
http://www.gapaddle.com/canoe-a-kayak-trip-reports/690-satilla-river-canoe-camping-trip.html

http://www.brownsguides.com/blog/satilla-river-paddling-guide/

If you can catch it right the Satilla is hard to beat for a black water river!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 8, 2014)

I too would have chose the Satilla over the Altamaha. I prefer the pristine white sand in contrast to the black water. But in the spring you might have neither. We canoed the Edisto  in South Carolina and could barely find the river channel or a place to camp. 
We canoed the Alapaha when it was so low we walked half our trip up the river pulling the canoe. I would rather do that than have high water.
You could put in somewhere around Waycross. If you get to the coast earlier than expected, you could explore some of the other waterways.
Here is another trip report:
http://www.paddling.net/places/showReport.html?2299


----------



## SASS249 (Jan 9, 2014)

Water levels on the Satilla can be tricky.  We usually run the section from Hway 15 to 301.  We take our ime and make this a two night trip.  You need to actually look at two gauges, Waycross and Atkinson.

You want the level at Waycross to be around 4, although up to 5.5 is fine and the discharge around 90 CFS.

You want the water level at Atkinson to also be between 4 and 5.5 with a discharge around 300-350 cfs.

The water level and discharge can be fine at Waycross, but way too high at Atkinson.  You can fool yourself (talking from experience here) by only looking at the Waycross gauge.  We left once with the level at Waycross being 5 and did not look at Atkinson.  We found no camping spots to speak of and did the entire trip in one day due to water flow.  The level at Atkinson was 11.  That was how I learned to look at multiple gauges and pay attention to discharge as well as levels.

Hope this helps


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 10, 2014)

I enjoy the Altamaha, because I like to hunt along the way, and there are around 12 WMAs that border the river.


----------



## micahdean (Jan 10, 2014)

Cannot believe someone hasn't suggested the St Marys River. Few different options on launching/taking out. Depending on water level, a float from Folkston to St Georgia would be good. Boat traffic would be bare min, great fishing, sandbars on every bend.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 10, 2014)

Apex Predator said:


> I enjoy the Altamaha, because I like to hunt along the way, and there are around 12 WMAs that border the river.



I think it's interesting how the Ocmulgee & Oconee run head on into each other to form the Altaamha. It is also interesting watching the black water from the Ohoopee flow into the muddy  Altamaha. I would thing one could paddle up the Ohoopee if the water was low reducing the current.

Some nice pictures:

http://jameshollandphotography.com/2009/watershed.html


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 10, 2014)

I just remembered my avatar is a picture of the Satilla. I've done more camping on the Alapaha from below Willacoochee down to  Mud Creek (Berrien Beach.)
We hardly ever see over five people on any givin trip. I like the clean white sandbars and how easy the sand wipes of everything, unless it's wet. When the Alapaha enters Florida, most of it goes under ground and leaves a dry river bed at low water flow. If the river is high, the sinkholes can't asorb it all and it flows down the river bed. Four wheelers & Jeeps used to ride down the dry river bed in the summertime.
When the river goes underground, it pops back up near the banks of the Suwannee River at what is called the Alapaha  River Rise and flows into the Suwannee.


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Jan 13, 2014)

These are great suggestions..but what about some places for a 1 to 2 day spot, without floating? I'm trying to find a good spot for some guys who don't have yaks to float down, but would enjoy some dude time by the fire, yet fish if they wanted too..the more secluded, the better...my boys can get rowdy! Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2014)

Whoopbass101 said:


> These are great suggestions..but what about some places for a 1 to 2 day spot, without floating? I'm trying to find a good spot for some guys who don't have yaks to float down, but would enjoy some dude time by the fire, yet fish if they wanted too..the more secluded, the better...my boys can get rowdy! Any suggestions would be great.



PM sent


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 13, 2014)

Whoopbass101 said:


> These are great suggestions..but what about some places for a 1 to 2 day spot, without floating? I'm trying to find a good spot for some guys who don't have yaks to float down, but would enjoy some dude time by the fire, yet fish if they wanted too..the more secluded, the better...my boys can get rowdy! Any suggestions would be great.



Just camp on the island thats out in the middle of Bibb Pond!!!That way if yall run out of beer someone can paddle over to Bibb City, then it would be only a short hike over to 2nd Ave


----------



## Whoopbass101 (Jan 13, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> Just camp on the island thats out in the middle of Bibb Pond!!!That way if yall run out of beer someone can paddle over to Bibb City, then it would be only a short hike over to 2nd Ave



Haha I'm always out there fishing. How often do you get out there? It's in bad shape these days..folks have been dumping crap all over it. If the fishing was better, I'd do it..then again the flow of traffic might keep us up!


----------



## coltday (Jan 14, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I just remembered my avatar is a picture of the Satilla. I've done more camping on the Alapaha from below Willacoochee down to  Mud Creek (Berrien Beach.)
> We hardly ever see over five people on any givin trip. I like the clean white sandbars and how easy the sand wipes of everything, unless it's wet. When the Alapaha enters Florida, most of it goes under ground and leaves a dry river bed at low water flow. If the river is high, the sinkholes can't asorb it all and it flows down the river bed. Four wheelers & Jeeps used to ride down the dry river bed in the summertime.
> When the river goes underground, it pops back up near the banks of the Suwannee River at what is called the Alapaha  River Rise and flows into the Suwannee.



That stretch of Alapaha is one I know very well. I've canoed between Willacoochee and Mud Creek twice, and from Shebogee (where HWY 82 crosses the river East of the city of Alapaha) once. Friends own land all down the river and have been a member of some hunting clubs that joined as well. If you catch the water right, it take minimal effort to keep you going at a good fishing pace. However, there are lots of trees and winding bends... Caught lots of redbreast last Spring out of there though!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 15, 2014)

coltday said:


> That stretch of Alapaha is one I know very well. I've canoed between Willacoochee and Mud Creek twice, and from Shebogee (where HWY 82 crosses the river East of the city of Alapaha) once. Friends own land all down the river and have been a member of some hunting clubs that joined as well. If you catch the water right, it take minimal effort to keep you going at a good fishing pace. However, there are lots of trees and winding bends... Caught lots of redbreast last Spring out of there though!



I grew up wading the Alapaha.When I was a kid we had a lease that had several miles on the river.Beautiful place with some great fishing.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 15, 2014)

coltday said:


> That stretch of Alapaha is one I know very well. I've canoed between Willacoochee and Mud Creek twice, and from Shebogee (where HWY 82 crosses the river East of the city of Alapaha) once. Friends own land all down the river and have been a member of some hunting clubs that joined as well. If you catch the water right, it take minimal effort to keep you going at a good fishing pace. However, there are lots of trees and winding bends... Caught lots of redbreast last Spring out of there though!



Shebogee, that's on the road to Glory, right? I've never been on that stretch except crossing on Hwy 82.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 18, 2014)

Whoopbass101 said:


> Haha I'm always out there fishing. *How often do you get out there*? It's in bad shape these days..folks have been dumping crap all over it. If the fishing was better, I'd do it..then again the flow of traffic might keep us up!



I'll be on the river a bunch when the weather and water gets right.


----------

